# Wall mounted storage?



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to have them in a pressure sealed room with zero gravity, otherwise they'll lose their camber!.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Method said:


> You need to have them in a pressure sealed room with zero gravity, otherwise they'll lose their camber!.


Damn. :laugh:

Seriously though, I've read people's posts who believe that it will affect the board.... it doesn't make sense to me that it would, since there's no weight pushing down on it other than gravity, it seems like riding it would be incredibly bad for it if the board lost camber that easily.

I'm just asking, to make sure.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

whats up, heres what i did i went out to the hardware store and got 2 four packs of those little round plastic discs that you put under table legs so they dont scratch a wood floor. drilled holes in the center of each got some long sheetrock screws and washers and screwed the discs about a quater inch away from the edge near the lip not in the center so you dont loose the camber. total cost around $7.00 and it holds 2 boards. heres some pics,


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the NYC sticker. Where did you get it?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I love the NYC sticker. Where did you get it?


Ha, ya like that? lol, yea I picked it up in one of those little Indian corner shops with all the funny T-shirts in the village near McDougal St. def gotta get one for my new board to.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

This is what we did with ours. I am not sure if it will screw them up but leaning them against the wall seems like it would do more damage plus they would get knocked over all the time. We put them up towards the ceiling of our garage, I am sure you could get some nice brackets or hooks and figure something out.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Honestly all I did actually was pretty similar to what these people did, I got some hook things from home depot I think it was and screwed them to the wall, Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Ha, ya like that? lol, yea I picked it up in one of those little Indian corner shops with all the funny T-shirts in the village near McDougal St. def gotta get one for my new board to.


Oh damn, really? I'll be on the lookout when I'm in that area. Probably something like that in St. Mark's too. And it's awesome!


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I was going to do something like yours method where the board sits on the shelf mounts but I got mine in my living room right over a couch and it was awkard having them hanging over your head when your sitting there, so i decided to figure out that way to put them flat, theyre sterdy not bad for the board out of the way and gets alot of compliments. although i only keep them up there for the summer in the winter I use them to often and got boards scattered all over my livng room floor lol soo.....


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Why not store them upside down so they re-gain the camber that's lost during riding?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

haha those ones are over my bed, Talk about awkward. But just like you they're not up there during the winter, usually I have them against the wall since i ride so much, I don't put them back up till summer... a sad moment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

[/IMG]


my k2 darkstar


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

does that darkstar have union forces on it? mine does 

I have mine lying down in a padded bag, storage waxed, with an old towel lying between each board. I took off all the bindings and have those stored on top of the boards, and all the discs and screws are organized by which bindings they pair with in ziplock bags in the bags pocket along with all my tall socks 

Kind of a neat freak...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

no burton missions


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

kinda lazy to throw the other board up... those are also all hand painted no stickers... got bored 1 day and decided to paint.. best part of it is... thats what i look up to everynight when i go to bed...


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

pic didnt work

edit: scratch that


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

is there any problem with having them in sunlight? my upstairs is a loft kind of, and i was going to mount our snowboards in an X formation on the edge of the loft. but there's windows on both sides of the rooms.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

do what nyinfamous2k2 did but use skateboard wheels.. just adds a touch of style to it ... also when you use skate wheels you can just set the board into them and not actually have to put the mounts over your board..... and yes sunlight damages snowboards thats why youre only supposed to ride at night ... sorry couldnt resist that one ... seriously though if you are retiring a board to the wall why worry about the light .. the sun directly on the board for long periods of time will fade it like it pretty much does to everything else


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Hung mine yesterday w/ bicycle storage hooks


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

So i have some questions.
Does a board really lose it's camber from improper storage? And if storing your board a special way (sideways, wall mounted, hanging upside down from the ceiling..just kidding lol) is suppose to help the board from losing it's camber, what about RC boards. Do they lose their reverse camber?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Method said:


> Honestly all I did actually was pretty similar to what these people did, I got some hook things from home depot I think it was and screwed them to the wall, Seems to work fine for me.


Very clean, Might have to go to Home depot this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I use and highly reccomend the rixon snowbaord hanging system! 

Rixon hang systems

(sorry for the big pic)


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

those rixon things are nice, but i would have hung it diagonal though...
regarding the camber issue: Rixon hang systems 
Not sure if it's right, but sounds logical...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

that camber crap is total bunk


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

kevv said:


> those rixon things are nice, but i would have hung it diagonal though...
> regarding the camber issue: Rixon hang systems
> Not sure if it's right, but sounds logical...


If you are serious about not losing camber on your boards get one of these for each board. A little pricey but they help your boards last atleast an extra half a season. VitaO2


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> If you are serious about not losing camber on your boards get one of these for each board. A little pricey but they help your boards last atleast an extra half a season. VitaO2


lollllllllllll


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

HangTime Hangin


----------



## noshtafoyza (May 14, 2012)

*nice wall mount*

did you guys check this wall mount?

Wall Mount for snowboard, wakeboard, kiteboard, longboard, skateboard


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

noshtafoyza said:


> did you guys check this wall mount?
> 
> Wall Mount for snowboard, wakeboard, kiteboard, longboard, skateboard



those are pretty cool design to steal and make out of some nice wood, take 20 mins and def cost a lot less than 50Euro

and ruining the camber? haha, thats F-ing rediculous


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> those are pretty cool design to steal and make out of some nice wood, take 20 mins and def cost a lot less than 50Euro
> 
> and ruining the camber? haha, thats F-ing rediculous


Yeah this thread was 4 years old when the guy spammed it! I reported him already...

I'm thinking about making a multiple board rack for my man cave. It would be like a guitar stand, but tiered about 4/5 boards high. Easy to take one off if I need, and I could paint it up glossy black with some felt tape in key areas to not get scratched.

Pimp.

I've seen things like this before:









But I'm thinking something more like this, with multiple levels stacked on top of each other...


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Yeah this thread was 4 years old when the guy spammed it! I reported him already...
> 
> I'm thinking about making a multiple board rack for my man cave. It would be like a guitar stand, but tiered about 4/5 boards high. Easy to take one off if I need, and I could paint it up glossy black with some felt tape in key areas to not get scratched.
> 
> ...


that last one wouldnt be very hard to do at all if you have some basic carpentry tools and skills. Just get 4 pieces of 4 inch wide pine, as long as you would want them sketch out the design for where the board will slide into out of a piece of scrap wood, trace the design onto the piece of pine that will be perpendicular to the one on the wall, space them out evenly. Then cut with the Jigsaw, and hit all the edges with the router to round them over. then stain it and finish it and bang your done. Im going to build a rack myself whenever i get my shop out of the storage shed from when we moved.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

It might be B.S., but I've always believed if you have camber hang it bindings down, opposite for rocker. One of my old local sponsors used to stand there boards against the window, with all day direct sunlight, some of those boards lost all of there camber and the tail with all of the weight of the board and bindings, curled the tail up (reminded me of some of the early '90 Gnu's)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> Then cut with the Jigsaw, and hit all the edges with the router to round them over. then stain it and finish it and bang your done. Im going to build a rack myself whenever i get my shop out of the storage shed from when we moved.


Yeah exactly, except I was thinking sand everything with 220 grit or so to really smooth everything, then prime, and paint with a base-clear setup. I could get that thing piano black, and put some felt in key areas so that it doesn't get dinged when you put the boards on an off.

Mount the pieces on the wall and you'd have a clean looking board rack!


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

I have mine hanging w/o bindings vertically on my wall using 2 pieces of cork w/ a drywall screw through each. Costs <50 cent probably.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

The season is winding down and I needed a place to put my gear in the garage. Just finished this today, made of 3/4" PVC and painted silver from leftover spray cans. The good thing is it is hanged like a picture frame so i can transfer it easily and i can always connect additional joints for more capacity since it's PVC.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

"Tornado" hangers from any major hardware store. Has a wall anchor built in plus two screws to hold it tight.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I made these myself after finding some online that looked pretty much the same.


----------



## Sublimaze (Jan 30, 2014)

Joe77 said:


> The season is winding down and I needed a place to put my gear in the garage. Just finished this today, made of 3/4" PVC and painted silver from leftover spray cans. The good thing is it is hanged like a picture frame so i can transfer it easily and i can always connect additional joints for more capacity since it's PVC.



I like how you incorporated a boot shelf. Nice job.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Joe77 said:


>


This is the coolest homemade rack i have seen, might consider doing something like this myself...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> The season is winding down and I needed a place to put my gear in the garage. Just finished this today, made of 3/4" PVC and painted silver from leftover spray cans. The good thing is it is hanged like a picture frame so i can transfer it easily and i can always connect additional joints for more capacity since it's PVC.


Can't see the pics for some reason? They're showing on the quote yet won't open in another window nor show in the post preview?


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Can't see the pics for some reason? They're showing on the quote yet won't open in another window nor show in the post preview?


I can see the quoted pictures fine using Safari.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Joe77 said:


> I can see the quoted pictures fine using Safari.


Me too... Both Safari and Firefox are ok... Hehe


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Can't see the pics for some reason? They're showing on the quote yet won't open in another window nor show in the post preview?


is your cache full? they're showing in your response.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe77 said:


> I can see the quoted pictures fine using Safari.





Kevin137 said:


> Me too... Both Safari and Firefox are ok... Hehe


Yeah...obviously from the earlier responses, others aren't having the same issue. I can see all the other pics from the other posts however. Running Chrome.



The Deacon said:


> is your cache full? they're showing in your response.


Thanks, Deacon. Cleared it not long ago but cleared it again just in case. Nope. Still not showing. 

But the links to joe77's albums keep appearing in the quotes; for example, I can now see from your response that you included one. 

Eh was just curious as I like seeing diy creations and building shit myself haha. My boards and gear have their own closet in my guest room anyway.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Yeah...obviously from the earlier responses, others aren't having the same issue. I can see all the other pics from the other posts however. Running Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you see the one I posted earlier?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> can you see the one I posted earlier?


Nope. It's just blank there, apart from when I quote someone in the response, the link shows (but won't open to anything either). Odd.

Can try a screen shot on my end if anyone is interested.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nope. It's just blank there, apart from when I quote someone in the response, the link shows (but won't open to anything either). Odd.
> 
> Can try a screen shot on my end if anyone is interested.


so you're not seeing any pics at all?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Huh, interesting...that last one is showing! Thanks!

Here's the screen shot to give you an idea of the blankness etc:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Huh, interesting...that last one is showing! Thanks!
> 
> Here's the screen shot to give you an idea of the blankness etc:


yeah that happens to me sometimes. it showed the last time probably because I uploaded Joe's photo myself instead of just quoting his location.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Huh, interesting...that last one is showing! Thanks!
> 
> Here's the screen shot to give you an idea of the blankness etc:


Strange! This is a screen cap of the same page on my Safari,... They're there on my browser.










I did something similar before the season got going this year. Mine's not quite so pretty and finished looking!















...but it serves the purpose and keeps the boards up 'n' out of the way in my already cluttered garage!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> yeah that happens to me sometimes. it showed the last time probably because I uploaded Joe's photo myself instead of just quoting his location.


Ah. Wonder why that happens. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

I like some of the ideas in here, I'm looking to hang up, in order from top to bottom:
skateboard
longboard skateboard
snowboard
surfboard
SUP

I'll post pics once I figure something out, I might do PVC as I've made racks with PVC in the past and found it very easy and configurable


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

cbrenthus said:


> I like some of the ideas in here, I'm looking to hang up, in order from top to bottom:
> skateboard
> longboard skateboard
> snowboard
> ...


The way I made mine without added support for the arms, 3/4" PVC was the best trade-off that holds the weight of a snowboard with bindings. If the other boards are heavier maybe 1" PVC would be better.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought mine on eBay from some guy who makes them out of Redwood. I'll post a pic later


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a very cool looking rack, but I would think that by only having such a small notch to hold the entire weight of the board at its edges like that? You don't find it twisting or warping the board?


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

No not at all Chomps. The slots are deep. You can mount them wider if you were worried about that. I wanted the rack to hold all my boards


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Helpful thread.

I'm looking to mount my old boards on display in my house and this has given me a few good ideas.

Will make a rack for my current gear too I think!


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

Got some ideas from this thread so i thought id share my results :thumbsup: This cost me 3.75$ at lowes. With a second set of slightly bigger screws you could cross 2 boards, also any angle of mounting is possible, plenty extra strength for boots/bigger boards too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I got this one from store your board for $20 and it has been working great. I mounted it in the garage and have had upwards of 7-8 boards on there at once, although only 3 with bindings because of clearance issues between the levels. Don't have any of my own pics but here are a couple stock photos from them.

Link for reference: http://www.storeyourboard.com/skiandsnstra.html









The plastic pieces weren't as sturdy as I thought they'd be out of the package, but when installed they are pretty solid.
















Mounts with these:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

thought I'd throw mine in here too. it's basically a 6' long 2x8 chopped to bits (i.e. with a chop saw) and glued/screwed back together. it took one afternoon and it cost around $16 for the piece of wood and another $5 for the double sided tape used to mount it on the wall. I can put up the sketch I had with all the measurements if anyone's interested.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that is pretty cool and you can paint to match any décor 

simple and fast, nice job :thumbsup:

only thing I'd change is your mounting system double back tape when you remove it you will need to skim coat the drywall and unless you good at it can turn out terrible. 

You could make some slotted holes or a hook from the top as an alternative hanging method. Each situation would be different.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

so yeah, the double stick tape was a bad idea, it gave up after about two days. so good call on that one :laugh:

now I just used a couple of corner brackets at the top to screw it in, but you would never know they're there


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

that's a beautiful solution, td.1000
might do that for my quiver boards, but i'm gonna mount a few "wall art" boards using old skate wheels.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> so yeah, the double stick tape was a bad idea, it gave up after about two days. so good call on that one :laugh:


Lol! I wasn't so sure about that dbl sided tape either. 

I did have to laugh at reading that as I recently had a partial failure of my own wall mount solution . (...Pics of which were posted several pages back.). My failure was not due to DS tape tho. Instead the bottom dowels for my, "in the board bag" ns proto snapped and that board n bag came crashing to the floor in my garage! :blink: :dunno: 

Who knew that, that board n bag combination was too heavy for the dowels I used. The other 2 (...un-bagged) boards along with my Arbor Longboard show 
no sign of causing any potential failure! Oh well! Now I'll have to take it all down to re-work/fix that bottom position. 

Fortunately, there was no apparent damage to my board or the mounted bindings. Hope your gear fared as well when it dropped. (...I'm assuming it all "came down?") :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol! I wasn't so sure about that dbl sided tape either.
> 
> I did have to laugh at reading that as I recently had a partial failure of my own wall mount solution . (...Pics of which were posted several pages back.). My failure was not due to DS tape tho. Instead the bottom dowels for my, "in the board bag" ns proto snapped and that board n bag came crashing to the floor in my garage! :blink: :dunno:
> 
> ...


With it not being level all the camber ran to one side at once breaking it. Happens a lot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> With it not being level all the camber ran to one side at once breaking it. Happens a lot.


Nawh!! Not enough camber on the Proto to do that. :cheeky4:

If _that_ were the problem? My Arbor would have broken it's dowel support first. Hell, the Arbor _longboard_ has got more camber in it than the NS! 






...but thank you for your insight! :cheeky4:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Nawh!! Not enough camber on the Proto to do that. :cheeky4:
> 
> If _that_ were the problem? My Arbor would have broken it's dowel support first. Hell, the Arbor _longboard_ has got more camber in it than the NS!
> 
> ...


Ah, make sure you dewax it next time then as it can run to the downsize edge in the warmer temps.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Did one years ago with hangers from Home Depot... suoercheap and sturdy ( scroll down)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/50037-snowboard-display-2.html


----------



## Louie26 (Sep 18, 2014)

Joe77 said:


> The season is winding down and I needed a place to put my gear in the garage. Just finished this today, made of 3/4" PVC and painted silver from leftover spray cans. The good thing is it is hanged like a picture frame so i can transfer it easily and i can always connect additional joints for more capacity since it's PVC.


Very nice rack. Thinkin i might fashion me up a rack like this. About how many feet of pvc do you think you used?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this thread back, I'm going to be making a rack soon. Need it to fit 6-8 boards or so, so it's going to pretty much take up a whole wall in my room.

I basically want to make something like this, out of wood:










On a related note: hung our wedding guestbook the other day...










Just some automotive black primer and paint, wet sand with 400 grit, everybody wrote on it with permanent silver or gold sharpies, then automotive clear over top!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Thanks for bringing this thread back, I'm going to be making a rack soon. Need it to fit 6-8 boards or so, so it's going to pretty much take up a whole wall in my room.
> 
> I basically want to make something like this, out of wood:
> 
> ...


Awesome guestbook 

Getting the keys to our new house today, can't wait to take over a corner of the garage with our snowboarding gear. Looking to mount 5 snowboards, 3 decoratively and 2 for use. Lots of inspiration in this thread.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

I just posted a thread asking about wall mounts and I guess I didn't see this one being active and all. I are a dummy. :facepalm1:

Great ideas, maybe I should build something like how most of you guys did. Probably more rewarding, too!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

So I built my snowboard rack on Saturday. The goal was to keep the garage clear enough to fit two cars so the ceiling was the best place.

Bought 4 U shaped wall hooks ($1.50 each) and then a 3m length of aluminium pipe ($30) cut in half. Screws cost about $6 for a pack of 12.

The pipe is snuggly fitting around the hooks so no welding or anything like that required.

My one concern is that the boards might slowly lose their camber over time. I'm really sceptical about this, can anyone confirm if they've actually witnessed this and how long had the boards been stored that way? I figure by the time I get any of that sort of damage I'll have new boards...










Anyway, stoked with my little DIY job


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Some nice racks in this thread  Congrats on the new house, too!

I ended up buying a rack off ebay, kind of expensive, but not much more than what the materials would have cost and I saved a ton of time rather than building one - I'll post pics soon


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is a pick of the rack with paddleboard, surfboard, snowboard, longboard, ramp board. The I have a pic from further away that shows my retired boards - a '91ish Nitro Pyro, a 5'7 surfboard I got from Ron John's in '87, and a 7'0 surfboard I got in '97


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

I like what you did with the retired boards.


----------

